# No net after install

## Evo

I just finished installing gentoo specifically at the grub stage. However, my internet is not working. I think I use DHCP where it automatically gets the ip. I followed the steps to copy the info and set up the configs. I also installed the dhcpcd tool. Do you need to see my configs?

----------

## amzuk

what do u use to connect to i-net?

----------

## Evo

wired router that connects to dsl router.

----------

## frameRATE

 *Evo wrote:*   

> I just finished installing gentoo specifically at the grub stage. However, my internet is not working. I think I use DHCP where it automatically gets the ip. I followed the steps to copy the info and set up the configs. I also installed the dhcpcd tool. Do you need to see my configs?

 

If you can boot into your install (without the liveCD) try:

```
dhcpcd eth0
```

and 

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start
```

as root. Then check the output of

```
ifconfig
```

If that still doesn't work, let us know what those output say... You may have forgotten to compile your network card into your kernel.. let us know what card you have as well. Thanks!

----------

## Evo

```
Link encap:Local Loopback

inet addr:127.0.0.1 Mask:255.0.0.0

UP LOOPBACK RUNNING MTU:16436 Metric:1

RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frames:0

TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrior:0

collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

RX bytes:0

TX bytes:0
```

----------

## bosyotech

i think you ethernet card is not configured properly. what is name of your ethernet card? did you enable support for that in your kernel? you can check your card with lspci and look for your ethernet card's name and enable support for it on your kernel

----------

## Evo

My ethernet card worked when installing though. I think it has to do was the net config. Can someone post samples of proper dhcp net configs?

----------

## nixnut

 *Evo wrote:*   

> My ethernet card worked when installing though. I think it has to do was the net config. Can someone post samples of proper dhcp net configs?

 When you were installing you were using the kernel from the livecd, not the one you built yourself later. What is the output of ifconfig -a?

----------

## tomk

Moved from Installing Gentoo.

----------

## starky

Im having the very similar same problem. i think the ethernet card is not detected and need to enable support for it in the kernel.

if i do ifconfig -a from the livecd will it show the network card driver? 

so from the previous posts someone said you can check your card with lspci and look for my eth0 card and enable support for it. Is that all you need to do?

Another person says to do modprobe -l to see what modules are configured and if your ethernet card is in there then lsmod to see if its currently in use, if not then insmod it.

----------

## bosyotech

 *starky wrote:*   

> so from the previous posts someone said you can check your card with lspci and look for my eth0 card and enable support for it. Is that all you need to do?

 

lspci will only show you the name of the manufacturer of your pci cards including your ethernet card. it does not fix your problem.  you will need this when configuring your kernel to enable support for it.

 *starky wrote:*   

> Another person says to do modprobe -l to see what modules are configured and if your ethernet card is in there then lsmod to see if its currently in use, if not then insmod it.

 

look in the man pages of these commands for further info.

the important thing is you know the name of your ethernet card and enable support for it when configuring your kernel. you can build it as a module or build it in the kernel. to configure your kernel using genkernel 

```
bash# genkernel --menuconfig --udev all
```

 this will bring up the kernel menu configuration so you enable support for your cards.  :Wink: 

----------

## starky

1) So what ill do is boot into livecd, then type lspci to find the ethernet card is listed and write it down.

2) Go to my 'own' kernel installation, and being root enter command

cd /usr/src/linux

genkernel --menuconfig --udev all

3) Go to Device drivers/Networking and then select the right device drivers and rebuild kernel

4) Type at root make && make modules_install

Is that correct?

----------

## bosyotech

 *starky wrote:*   

> 1) So what ill do is boot into livecd, then type lspci to find the ethernet card is listed and write it down.
> 
> 2) Go to my 'own' kernel installation, and being root enter command
> 
> cd /usr/src/linux
> ...

 

if you are using genkernel you do not have to do step 4 as genkernel will do this for you.

----------

## Evo

I was speaking with some people from the gentoo chat room to see if they could help. These are the chat logs. I hope this will help in figuring out what is wrong.

```
<tuxp3> do lspci and give me contents

<tuxp3> specificly the line with your nic card/lan card

<Avo> okay laptop is in other room so ill brb

<tuxp3> nice

<Avo> okay, i cant see all the lines because it goes down to far

<tuxp3> lspci |less

<tuxp3> anyways

<tuxp3> ctrl + shit + pag up or something

<tuxp3> shift

<Avo> okay

<Avo> ethernet controller: intel corporation 82801db pro/100

<tuxp3> hmm

<tuxp3> lsmod

<tuxp3> do u have

<tuxp3> e100 or soemthing along those lines

<Avo> yes e100

<tuxp3> hmm

<tuxp3> ifconfig eth0 up

<tuxp3> ifconfig

<tuxp3> does it have eth0 listed

<Avo> ping -c 3 64.233.161.147 = network unreachable

<tuxp3> didnt ask that yet

<tuxp3> its not on the net

<tuxp3> did u do ifconfig eth0 up

<tuxp3> then ifconfig 

<tuxp3> does the output have eth0 ?

<Avo> yes

<tuxp3> okay

<tuxp3> dhcpcd eth0

<tuxp3> ifconfig  again

<tuxp3> does eth0 have an ip now?

<Avo> i dont see an ip when i ifconfig

<tuxp3> okay

<tuxp3> dmesg

<tuxp3> whats the last few lines of output (btw did dhcpcd eth0 return an error, or take a long time or something)?

<Avo> no it didnt and let melook

<Avo> e100: eth1: e10_probe: addr 0xd0205000, irq 9, MAC addr 08:00:46...

<Avo> is that what you need?

<tuxp3> okay thats good

<tuxp3> what other lines after that

<tuxp3> that might be helpful

<tuxp3> (lines with dhcpcd, or e100 mentioned)

<tuxp3> anything

<Avo> yes

<Avo> eth1399:eth0: IEEEE-1394 ipV4 over 1394 Ethernet (fwhost0)

<tuxp3> hmm

<tuxp3> what other lines

<Avo> e100: Intel PRO/100 Network Driver. 3.3.6-k2-WAPI

<Avo> That's all I could see

<tuxp3> hmm

<tuxp3> dhcpcd fwhost0

<tuxp3> seen if that does anything  for yur ifconfig output

<Avo> looks the same

<tuxp3> hmm

<tuxp3> interesting

<tuxp3> it looks like its not dhcp

<tuxp3> err

<Avo> the network controller is intel corp pro/wireless 2200bg

<Avo> dhcp looks wrong

<tuxp3> it looks like its not getting a dhcp  address correctly

<tuxp3> thats what i meant

<tuxp3> this IS wired tho right

<Avo> Link encap:UNSPEC

<Avo> yes wired

<Avo> ifconfig > eth0

<tuxp3> heh

<tuxp3> um

<tuxp3> your kernel config

<tuxp3> the drivers > net > net options > those play with, maybe some of them affect the way dhcp works.. 

<Avo> I used genkernel

<tuxp3> the driver its self seems to be loading tho
```

A conversation with someone else...

```
<Fenix-Dark> whats the problem

<Avo> this will get you up to date with my problem. http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-338185-highlight-.html

<Fenix-Dark> ok

<Fenix-Dark> did you emerge dhcpcd?

<Avo> yes

<Fenix-Dark> what nic card are you  using/

<Avo> ethernet controller: intel corporation 82801db pro/100

<Avo> ? that right

<Fenix-Dark> ok

<Fenix-Dark> sounds like it uses the e100 module

<Fenix-Dark> u have that compiled into your kernel or as a module?

<Avo> lsmod shows a e100

<Fenix-Dark> ok

<Fenix-Dark> are you on the live cd now?

<Avo> no

<Fenix-Dark> ok

<Fenix-Dark> type this 'ping -c 3 64.233.161.147'

<Fenix-Dark> its to see if its a nameserver issue

<Avo> Network is unreachable

<Fenix-Dark> ok

<Fenix-Dark> type ls /etc/resolv.conf

<Fenix-Dark> is it there?

<Avo> 1 sec

<Avo> 64?

<Fenix-Dark> you should see the output /etc/resolv.conf

<Avo> its a different ip

<Avo> 64. ...

<Fenix-Dark> oh, before i had you ping google, well, one of their mirrors by their ip address to see if it is nameserver related

<Fenix-Dark> ok

<Fenix-Dark> type ls /etc/resolv.conf tell me if there is any output

<Fenix-Dark> ?

<Avo> output is /etc/resolv.conf

<Avo> my laptop is in other room so i have run between.

<Fenix-Dark> o

<Fenix-Dark> is it using wireless internet?

<Avo> no

<Fenix-Dark> ok

<Fenix-Dark> type ls /etc/resolv.conf

<Fenix-Dark> is it there?

<Avo> 1 sec

<Avo> 64?

<Fenix-Dark> you should see the output /etc/resolv.conf

<Avo> its a different ip

<Avo> 64. ...

<Fenix-Dark> oh, before i had you ping google, well, one of their mirrors by their ip address to see if it is nameserver related

<Fenix-Dark> ok

<Fenix-Dark> type ls /etc/resolv.conf tell me if there is any output

<Fenix-Dark> ?

<Avo> output is /etc/resolv.conf

<Avo> my laptop is in other room so i have run between.

<Fenix-Dark> o

<Fenix-Dark> is it using wireless internet?

<Avo> no

<Fenix-Dark> ok

<Avo> im just trying to set up wired

<Fenix-Dark> the comp ur on now does it have linux or windows or os x?

<Avo> windows xp

<Fenix-Dark> ok

<Fenix-Dark> go to start -> run -> cmd

<Fenix-Dark> type ipconfig /all

<Fenix-Dark> u may want to right down the stuff in there on a piece of paper

<Avo> such as?

<Fenix-Dark> default gateway

<Fenix-Dark> thats all u need to kno

<Fenix-Dark> on the linux comp type 'nano -w /etc/resolv.con' and make sure the name server is the same as the default gateway

<Avo> no file there

<Fenix-Dark> no file /etc/resolv.conf ?

<Avo> correct

<Fenix-Dark> well, there's ur culpret

<Fenix-Dark> type nano -w /etc/resolv.conf

<Avo> oh i mean no /etc/resolv.con

<Fenix-Dark> type nameserver <put your default gateway here>

<Fenix-Dark> ok

<Fenix-Dark> the file /etc/resolv.conf does not exist, correct?

<Avo> nvm it does

<Fenix-Dark> well type nano -w /etc/resolv.conf

<Fenix-Dark> make sure that it matches your default gateway

<Avo> the router ip is default gateway?

<Avo> I changed the nameserver to match the default gateway and rebooted but no luck

<Fenix-Dark> ya

<Fenix-Dark> u use lilo or grub?

<Avo> grub

<Fenix-Dark> k

<Fenix-Dark> type nano -w /etc/boot/grub/menu/lst' (after you mount your  boot partition)

<Fenix-Dark> menu.lst ***

<Avo> boot is auto mounted i think

<Avo> there is no /etc/boot/grub/menu.1st

<Fenix-Dark> mount your boot partition

<Fenix-Dark> it mounts then unmounts when you startup gentoo

<Avo> mount /mnt/gentoo/boot /boot?

<Fenix-Dark> no

<Fenix-Dark> mount /dev/hd* /boot

<Avo> says /dev/hda1 (boot) is already mounted
```

----------

## Evo

I don't understand why the net isn't working. I think the module loads correctly, so is it just that my configs are off?

----------

## starky

Hi guys,

After last night of trying every troubleshoot I have read and can think of, I still have no Internet.

I will advise of my WHOLE situation.

Firstly,

I've emerge dhcpcd,

I've set iface_eth0="dhcp" in /etc/conf.d/net and 

Then entered "rc-update add net.eth0 default"

Restarted and entered "ifconfig" and no eth0 stats displayed.

(I also tried "dhcpcd eth0" and then did ifconfig and nothing.Then I entered /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start but go this 

message "Bringing up DHCP via eth0          [!!]" and sometimes i get under that message netmount service was not started. So i rc-update -s and find netmount is set as default and I even put netmount as boot and nothing works.

So knowing there is no eth0 stats in ifconfig, I knew my ethernet card might not be installed or detected, so i went to 

check. I booted into livecd installation so I could compare my livecd kernel compilation with my kernel.

I entered the command lspci at root, and found out my card is using "intel corporation 82810DB pro/100". I did lsmod 

and found loadable module for my ethernet card was "e100". Knowing that my ethernet card is intel pro/100 and module is  e100 i wrote down this information and then booted into my own kernel i compiled (genkernel). I did cd/usr/src/linux and typed as root genkernel --menuconfig --udev all and went to Device Drivers option, then Networking and in there I looked at all the drivers. I came across "Intel PRO/100" and it was already set as "M". Do i set the device driver into my kernel or as a module? I know (or think) my network driver Intel PRO/100 should be set as a module and i left it as is. I then rebuilt the kernel and logged back in as root....crossed my fingers, and typed ifconfig and i got no eth0 stats....back to square 1. I'm really getting frustrated here, can someone help!! What can I do? or what am I doing wrong.

Another note, i did everything people have advised for this post.Last edited by starky on Wed May 18, 2005 11:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## amzuk

what about # modprobe e100?

----------

## starky

yeah i did modprobe e100, modprobe 8139too, modprobe pcnet32, tried them all.

----------

## krinn

Evo:

You've done everything good except you mistake the adapter, you have firewire IEE1394 card and support enable in your kernel, so eth0 is assign to the firewire.

So, retry with eth1 (the e100 card) instead of eth0.

----------

## starky

Anyone else with any other suggestions?

----------

## rtoghraee

Hey guys.

I just finished installing gentoo (from stage 1) specifically at the grub stage. However, my internet is not working after rebooting the system

 :Crying or Very sad: 

I have tried:

```
ifconfig eth0

 error fetching interface information: Device not found

```

```

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

* Bringing eth0 up ($IPADD)...

SIOCSIFADDR: No such device

eth0: unkown interface: No such device

```

Can you guys help me, knowing that the internet did work when I booted my system with the CD and eth0 was detected but after rebooting with grub it did not any more  :Sad: 

Best

----------

## starky

rtoghraee:

Read all the posts from this topic, it will mention pretty much all you need to know, (even though i haven't got anything up and running at the moment).

But otherwise your internet was working because the kernel was booted from the livecd, and you are running off your own kernel you compiled.

----------

## Evo

 *krinn wrote:*   

> Evo:
> 
> You've done everything good except you mistake the adapter, you have firewire IEE1394 card and support enable in your kernel, so eth0 is assign to the firewire.
> 
> So, retry with eth1 (the e100 card) instead of eth0.

 

Retry what exactly? ifconfig eth1?

----------

## starky

How's everything now Evo?

My problem is now fixed "dhcpcd and ifconfig problems", refer to my post, or if not where is your problem up to now? when you do ifconfig does it show any eth0 stats?

----------

